# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Djale Dreq

## djal_dreq

Bo sa keq tre her per te postu foton time me ne fund po postoj me te vertet foton time keshtu qe ne te parat genjeva sepse aty
jan thjesht foto kukullash  :ngerdheshje: 
Tani shikoni dhe mu ku ne chat me gjeni me Nick
Turi_Dreq and Turi ose Djal_Dreq

----------


## Serenity

dreq o dreq sa i mire je! Apo nuk je dhe tifoz me Brazilin!

Akoma nuk te ka rremby ajo patriotja jote e? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shkodrane4ever

shpirtiiiiiiiiii jem ylliiiiiiii drita e syve tmi VDEKSHA UN PER TY ma mire se te DU SHUME SHUME SHUME MUAHHHHHHHHHHHHH ylli jem.  :Muahhh:   :Muahhh:   :Muahhh:   :Muahhh:   :Muahhh:   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Serenity

Mashallah ca cifti, bukur...shume bukur!  :ngerdheshje:  

shkodrane ne nga nahija ime themi.... Arushe fare  :shkelje syri:

----------


## djal_dreq

Edi qe gocat nga qe jan xhentile nuk me shkruajn mu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## djal_dreq

eh kur ske cte besh merzitesh dhe shkruan poezi  :i ngrysur:

----------


## djal_dreq

Ne keto foto qe une kam ven kam qen ne moshen 18 vjec dhe kshu qe mos mendoni se kam ndryshu per tre vite dmth dmth asnje ndryshim se kam nga pamja por nga rritja dhe shendeti kam sepse jam rrit dhe jam shendosh pak    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## prettyshkodrane

Ku  jeni mor ylla turi .........shkodraneforever........shume te mire jeni si zemra..........sa te mire dukeni bashke a me ardhe me ju pi ndonje kafe fejese kot......lol 
A e dini se kena nje pershendetje per shkodranet turruni e bane nga nje pershendetje ju te dy atje jepni pak bukuri kendit shkodran..........lol lol 
Fat ne jete per te dy.................... :perqeshje:

----------


## djal_dreq

Prettyshkodrane: thank you very moch se dhe ti do jesh e bukur por ne ste njofim sja kena iden se kush je ti pro beje dhe ti postim foton tende mos rri fshehasi dhe ti tani  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## prettyshkodrane

Nuk dua jo,sepse e kemi nje yll qe na perfaqson..........
 Sduam te behemi shume yje se pastaj na kane inat per bukurine qe kemi........muahhhhhhhhh you are the best guys here :perqeshje:   :perqeshje:   :shkelje syri:

----------


## djal_dreq

Si te duash Moj Prettyshkodrane nga qe kemi qef te njofim te themi qe ta dergosh dhe ti nje foto jo nga qe te ka njeri inad por nga qe edim qe je e bukur te them te sbukurosh Forumin dergoje nje foto tani mos u bej koprrace  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Miss_Kukesi_02

uaaa njoni. aman mo cuna po jeni akoma adoloshenta dhe me visheni me kostume :i ngrysur: . anyway kshu ishe si shpirt. she's lucky to have you.take care

----------


## prettyshkodrane

:i hutuar:  Na i kena djemte e bukur moj ylllllllllllllllllll
Te uroj fat dhe lumturi ne jete....dhe behesh miss prej verteti
Une spo te kerkoj foto se gjithe e akne zakon na e nis nje foto
si te dojne zemra ban........good luck yllllooooooooooo
muahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh from my heart:a

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. ore qenke si lagje e bukur juve nga u kemi mo e mos na thoni shqipetare se a te edi mo deri tani.....
qyqa kur te vish ketu duhet me pat ilacet e zemres afer se vallaj metesh shakull, aq e ka zemra e dobet...  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  tani e kuptoje ku ka vajtur bukuria ime e kush ma paska marr  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   mjer shqiperia cafe po humb e lum londra cafe po fiton....
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## djal_dreq

Miss_Kukesi_02:
Pse adolishenta Jemi ne 
ne foto kam qen 18 vjec 
kshu qe tani jam 22 e kam than dhe ma lart 
por megjithate Dhe adolishenca esht e bukur kur esht Puna per te Dashuruar  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:   :ngerdheshje: 

eda H:
pse tu duk lagje ktu ty lol 
ktu jena cift jo lagje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane4ever

sa te mire jeni te gjith se edhe ne e dim qe jemi qift i bukur  :shkelje syri:  :perqeshje:  shpirtiiiiii TE DU SHUME YLLO muahhhhhhhhh Pretty thx naqe qe mron je shume e mire  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:   :Muahhh:   :Muahhh:   :Muahhh:   :Muahhh:   :Muahhh:

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. te pas ka dashur zoti ty ore shume..... te pas ka dhen me shume se sa meriton :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   o fat jo me inat. kur u nda kaq fat na ra.... ty te paka ra dhela e madhe e majme....  
cifte po ciftet dalin pashke ne foto.....   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  duket qe duheni nga te pythurat qe flyturojne ishalla fryn ere e sjlle nje ketej nga neve ku i dihet mase na buzeqesh fati edhe neve ketej nga llagja e te shemtuteve :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  
me shume respekt 
eda

----------


## djal_dreq

ne fakt ke te drejt se ciftit duhet dal bashk
por jemi ca larg dhe akoma sjemi afru se po te afrohemi do harodjm forumin shqiptar do bejm nje forum dashurie ne  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Eda H

pergjijgje. ah aha qenkeni cift me korospondenc juve.... po sa bo viza per ne angli o shtrejt nuk ia vlen..... :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   o ca bo mo ne angli duke pat mjaltin ne shqiperi :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  duket pate pasurin mo te modhe...... :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   thash une ishte shume e veshtir me e besuar gjitha te fat mu duk si e jarzakonshme si prajsa ketu ne toke :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   ju bashkofte zoti sa me shpejt qe te vim e te shikojm edhe forumin tuaj, mos na let zoti pa e pa edhe mrekullin e 8 te botes mos me na len me vdek injoranta e pa pa gjo me sy se jena gjynah.... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## djal_dreq

tani ke ber nje lamsh muhabetin tani ti qe smerret gje vesh kush esht aji qe esht ne shqiperi nga ne te dy 
une jam ne England ajo ndollet ne USA  kshu qe se kena shum te veshtir bashkimin  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------

